

Short Names Kill Productivity (CODING) - enbrill
http://brilliantairic.com/thoughts/short-names-kill-productivity-coding

======
ColinWright
Why not do the search for a variable name, and not just the pair of letters?

    
    
      /\<ct\>
    

Learning to use your tools properly is the real boon to productivity, not
arbitrary _ad hoc_ rules.

